# looking for Kimberly



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missing you, Kimberly. Your post are so valueable to this forum. I hope all is well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi!
I broke my toe on Sunday afternoon (twice! don't ask... ), and have trouble sitting at the computer much. I did get your e-mail though and have it sitting on the desktop to reply to as soon as I get back in there. I'm on the laptop on the sofa trying to look up some other info. I've been playing on the living room floor with the pups all day.

And I was a little naughty (because I should be keeping it elevated as much as possible for a week) and kept a vet appt 2.5 hours away to get some health testing done on Monday for one of my girls, so that took me away half the day too. I ended up staying late and getting some extra tests done since they had time and I didn't really want to get back in the car to sit for another 2.5 hours.

And I did reply to the vomiting topic this morning.  Nothing like a topic on puke to draw me in. Ha ha!

Sandi, you're sweet. Thank you.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Owwwww, Kimberly! So sorry to hear about your broken toe. It must be really hard to get around. Maybe you need me to take Piaget off your hands while you heal? :becky:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Take care and GET WELL SOON!!!
Sally
:hug: :grouphug: 


Havtahava said:


> Sandi!
> I broke my toe on Sunday afternoon (twice! don't ask... ), and have trouble sitting at the computer much. I did get your e-mail though and have it sitting on the desktop to reply to as soon as I get back in there. I'm on the laptop on the sofa trying to look up some other info. I've been playing on the living room floor with the pups all day.
> 
> And I was a little naughty (because I should be keeping it elevated as much as possible for a week) and kept a vet appt 2.5 hours away to get some health testing done on Monday for one of my girls, so that took me away half the day too. I ended up staying late and getting some extra tests done since they had time and I didn't really want to get back in the car to sit for another 2.5 hours.
> ...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sally! Im glad you are posting. Did your issue get resolved? I was trying to figure it out. 

Kimberly WELCOME BACK!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ouch!!!!
You poor baby!!! How did you manage to brake your toe twice??!!!

Speedy recovery to you and do keep that foot elevated.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Owie! That's some nasty looking bruising! I hope you recover quickly. Having to keep your foot up can be so frustrating when you want to get things done! Don't those doctors KNOW you have stuff to do!? Doggie's need to be fed...doggies need to be walked...doggies need to be bathed? etc etc etc... and playing too mom!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ow, Ow, OW! That looks like it hurt so bad. Hope you heal quickly :kiss: :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope your tootsies are feeling better. I did that once after a shower. I slipped and caught my big toe on the marble saddle. I know how you feel. Owie!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

Yikes - a broken toe! That sounds awful. I'm sorry that happened. Are you able to drive and get around?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ouch, a broken toe can be so painful. I didn't see the post and knew you were going in for test. I'm glad to hear you are back. If I had pups I would be doing nothing else but playing with them. Take care


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Get back on your feet soon Kimberly! but maybe use this time to waited on a bit. Go for it girl. Get those puppies to take care of YOU! (and if not the puppies-- your family)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish you a speedy recovery!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your toe! That is so painful!
Just so you know, I'm available for puppy sitting and Piaget DID seem to like me 

Get better fast!
Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne & Beverly, Piaget is OK for now, but about an hour ago he would have been begging you to take him because I found some mats on his underside and was removing them. That is what happens when you let a busy puppy go for a few days and then get yourself into trouble on his planned grooming day. Jeanne, he was all Maddie today! He was totally teasing like she does and getting in the faces of the other dogs for their attention and then turning his back to them when they showed interest. I am going to try to get it on video tomorrow. It was hilarious!

Sally & Poornima, thanks!

Melissa, was I gone long enough to warrant a "welcome back"? Ha ha!

Julia, I just figured the first time was a dumb fluke and did the exact same thing one hour later. Not good! I almost passed out from the pain the second time around.

Christy, the dogs are the _only_ thing that is getting done around here. They had a couple of days without grooming, but they didn't mind it. 

Leslie, it isn't feeling quite so bad today, but the first 24 hours were really bad.

Michele, it is hard to believe how much immediate pain resonates through your body from that little bitty toe. I am surprised how many other people have told me about their broken toe experiences too. It seems like a lot of people go through this... although, I hope to never do this again!

Jane, sorta. I shouldn't have made the drive on Monday up to Santa Rosa, but it takes so long to get those appointments that I just refused to miss it. The worst part was getting my foot into a shoe! By the time I got home, that foot was very swollen, which wasn't good. It is my left foot though, so I drove the last half of the trip with it elevated. LOL! Yesterday, Britt drove me on my regular Tuesday outting, and then ran an errand for me to get something for the dogs while I waited in the car. That's the nice thing about having a nearly-adult daughter at home still.

Sandi, I did finally get to your email. Let me know if you don't get it. And yes, I've been doing a lot of floor play with the dogs. They think it is fun to try to dogpile me while my foot is up on the sofa.

Beverly, we'll have to send you some Piaget puppy kisses tomorrow. At least my misery is just short-lived. It is healing fast, thankfully.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> And yes, I've been doing a lot of floor play with the dogs. They think it is fun to try to dogpile me while my foot is up on the sofa.


Kimberly I must be a perv, I read that too fast and it was _funny._ Hehe.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I can't believe you broke your toe twice! I think just once would have me lying prostate on the couch... I absolutely can't stand pain and have never broken a single bone on my body. Maybe that's why I'm so afraid of a broken bone... I should just break something to get over that fear. LOL.

Get well soon! :hug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly,
OUCH!!!! Tell the truth now, was the lack of reaction from Craig the first the real reason you went and did it all over again!!! Just kidding. :biggrin1: I agree, broken anything can be so painful. I bet you never realized how much you really use that darn toe either, until now!!! 

Take full advantage though of all the TLC your family and the neezers will give you. You certainly deserve it! Remember also, Sarah isn't too far from you, she would love a distraction and help you. 

Hugs,


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,

Did you go to the doctor like I said? Are you sure it's not your foot that is broken? You poor sweetie! I sure hope you feel better very soon!

Libby :hug:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahnold & Cosmo & Cosmosmom hope that your toe will get well soon . Try & keep that foot elevated Kimberly !!
If it is still black & blue & swollen try a little Arnica either the cream or homeopathic .. 
Take care of yourself . your doggies need you ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, I am thinking and thinking and thinking of how I should reply to you. I think I'll just leave that one alone. 

Lina, I truly thought I had a chance of passing out that second time around. That was really intense pain for a couple of hours; however, do yourself a favor and just keep the fear. It is OK to have it and avoid any broken bones. Really!

Kathy, you know him too well. After I caught my breath and was laying down for a bit, he actually said something about how I go to extreme measures for attention sometimes. Gotta love you two! :frusty: And as for using the toe, the doctor said to be careful to walk flat-footed as much as possible for the next week so I don't bend it and hurt more. Yeah, like there is a chance of me bending them. Ha! (One of these days, I do need to have Sarah over for something fun - like dinner - not caretaking. )

Libby, we were able to verify that the foot is definitely not broken. Thank goodness! Thanks for the well wishes and concern. You're so sweet.

Cosmosmom, you're the second person to recommend the cream. I'd never heard of it before. I also forgot to have my daughter pick some up today, so I'll use your note as a reminder to go get some tomorrow. Please give the boys some hugs from me.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Kimberly 
Yes Arnica works really well . A lot of the dermatologists give it to their Botox patients as it prevents helps prevent bruising ..
You can use the gel or cream topically or you can take little pellets sublingually and it really helps with the bruising and swelling .. 
Send you daughter to Whole Foods - they have it there .. if you have one nearby .
I had a friend who fell from dehydration and he had two beautiful shiners and it really made a difference with him ..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Kimberly, so sorry to hear about your broken toe. I broke two in the space of six months years ago when I was a student at Berkeley (perhaps too much drinking was a factor? , lol ) and I still recall how incredibly painful it was. Sending well wishes! Also, I love your Piaget---what a perfectly gorgeous puppy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read about your toe Kimberly.Good grief twice?You poor thing!I hope you didn't break it on that new beautiful havanese bench from the Nationals?!:becky:

I hope you heal quickly.Foot problems are really horrible to deal with--but follow what the doctor says...otherwise it takes twice as long.I've had foot problems too--unfortunately I know


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sandi!
> I broke my toe .


Ouch, ouch, ouch!! Hope it feels better soon


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, hope your toe has eased up a bit today. Did the doctor tape it? That's what they did to mine. And I had to cut holes in my sneakers to wear them.

My daughter is a black belt in Tai Kwan Do. She broke the bone in her foot between the little toe and it still bothers her. Every once in a while it will give her a problem.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Hi Kimberly
> Yes *Arnica* works really well . A lot of the dermatologists give it to their Botox patients as it prevents helps prevent bruising ..
> You can use the gel or cream topically or you can take little pellets sublingually and it really helps with the bruising and swelling ..
> Send you daughter to Whole Foods - they have it there .. if you have one nearby .
> I had a friend who fell from dehydration and he had two beautiful shiners and it really made a difference with him ..


It is great!!!!! I always have it waiting for me just in case!!!:whoo: 
Get well soon Kimberly!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Does it work on bee stings? I could get some for my Mom.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your toe  I broke mine a few years ago (the little one) and BOY did it hurt. And I ended up getting so SORE from walking funny to keep the weight off that foot.

Nobody realizes how important toes are until one breaks! I had to keep it taped to the other one for about a month or so and I lived in flip flops! Sadly, it didn't heal straight so now the toe kind of lays to the side. I hate it! I broke it pretty badly during a temper tantrum over my daughter missing the school bus  I smacked it into the coffee table when I was rushing around to find my keys.



I hope it heals quickly!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Too funny that I was thinking "Kimberly must be pretty busy. It seems I haven't seen many of her posts lately." and then I spotted this thread from Sandi. 

I am sooooooooo sorry to hear about your broken toe, Kimberly! Omg, MAJOR OUCH!!! I have stubbed a few toes in my time and it's often felt like they broke and the pain was through the roof, so I can't imagine that pain going on and on and on........ UGH! You poor thing! I am happy to hear the pups are keeping you distracted though. 

(((hugs))) and take care of that thing! Keep it up!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, it is nine days later and it is still hideously bruised and ugly. Thankfully, the swelling is gone.










That purple streak is fading. It looked like someone took a permanent marker to the toe for a while.

I had to miss our club event this weekend because there is no way I could venture out for that long. I got out for a few minutes on Sunday and another short trip Monday evening, but I definitely overdid it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow what a swollen Foot.....Ouch that hurts just looking at it....get better soon.

Derek


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- I'm sorry you still have the bruising. Foot injuries take so long to heal. On the other hand, your pretty pedicure is very nice! :biggrin1: Feel better soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Kimberly, sorry you are still uncomfortable. foot pain is the worst cause you really can't get off your feet for long. But I agree, the red pedicure is fabulous!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Dang that foot looks like it belongs to a Hobbit. Hope all is well soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kimberly--it looks like you had a "patriotic" foot for Labor Day--red, white and blue!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheryl-- you witty thing! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Dang that foot looks like it belongs to a Hobbit. Hope all is well soon.


A Hobbit?! LMHO!
I hobble a bit, but not like a Hobbit! Ha ha!

The foot is actually not swollen anymore. I took that photo at a really weird angle, holding it up over my head so I could get a picture with a clean background because I have my whole office in a state of disarray from my labor on Labor Day. (Filing, purging, shredding, etc.) I was trying to catch that purple streak on the toe and couldn't get it on any straight on angles. I'll have to take a real photo tomorrow before I rebandage it and you can see that even though I have small feet, I don't have a fat, stubby nub for a foot. :laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*" I'll have to take a real photo tomorrow before I rebandage it and you can see that even though I have small feet, I don't have a fat, stubby nub for a foot."*

You also don't have talons nor hair growing all over it so that's a good thing.  ound: ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kimberly, glad your tootsie is healing up! Several years ago I tripped going down our stairs and serioulsy messed up one of my big toes. It didn't break but I had to wear one of those stylish boots for awhile! Make sure you follow the dr. orders so it will heal properly and speedily!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi CosmosMom and Kimberly,
I have had good experience with the following site to order homeopathic medicines from the following site. They carry all potencies made by Boiron.

http://www.affordablehomeopathy.com/

Best,
Poornima


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Gezz, I totally missed this! Hope your foot is doing better and you are able to walk more!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Kimberly, that is the worst looking broken toe injury I've seen. It extends so far into your foot, I'm amazed that's not broken as well. But you do have a lovely pedi, at least!  Feel better soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly,
I hope you are getting better day by day!I thought the picture of your foot said it all----YIKES!But---Your pedicure looked fabulous!:becky:
Please make sure you don't "sneak" and do things you shouldn't as it starts to feel better--you'll mess it up longer!:attention:Follow doctors orders!:attention:


----------

